# Our Schwinns



## jungleterry (Oct 7, 2015)

SO Sorry i am so use to posting in balloon tire section. i posted them there first .Just wanted to thank everyone who has helped us with our schwinn bikes.We now have a set of blue we ride and working on a pair of red too.Thank you guys your the best Terry and tammy


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 7, 2015)

Hey guys. Don't worry, the mods here are very understanding. Hey forgot to ask, what year are the bikes? Rob.


----------



## jimbo53 (Oct 7, 2015)

Beautiful pair of Jack and Jill bikes!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 7, 2015)

Nice indeed!


----------



## jungleterry (Oct 7, 2015)

Thank you for nice comments ,these are both 1960s


----------



## stoney (Oct 7, 2015)

Beautiful bikes. Years back I had the same Jaguar in that blue. My favorite Schwinn middleweight bike and color.


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 7, 2015)

Really makes me wish I had my 59 mark Iv jaguar back.


----------

